# Sony Vegas Pro 11 - Rendering Stuck on a Specific Time



## _Birdy_

Hi guys, i have been using Sony Vegas for a while with no problems, but on my last video i got some troubles.
*When i render the video, the rendering stuck at 98%.*

*Detailed Symptoms:*
- Rendering stuck/freezes.
- The preview screen goes black permanently.
- The "Remaining Time" keep counting down until it gets to 0.
- The "Elapsed Time" keeps on counting.
- If i click the "Cancel" button, it says "canceling" but its not doing anything.
- If i try to quit vegas it says that i must stop the rendering, and again, its -doesnt do anything. So i have to quit from task manager.
- The whole program itself isnt stuck.
- The whole program doesnt say "not responding".


*Experience Facts:*
- This happens to me twice (same video and rendering settings, same 98%).
- I have tried pre-rendering, same results.
- I have tried setting the Vegas Process priority to high, same results.
- When i accidentally rendered 1440x1080 (instead of 1920x1080) it worked (it - was the first render).
- When i render short parts of the video it works (even the part that supposedly making the rendering freeze).
- Rendering takes 24~34 hours (VERY VERY SLOW!!)
- Im not using the computer while rendering.


*Video Facts:*
- 6 min long.
- 1 Wav audio track for the entire video.
- 5 Video tracks, (not all going on at the same time).
- Some dual screen time (2 tracks. Not the part that it gets stuck on).
- Some video effects (Rays, "Soft Contrast", and more..)
- Cross Blur Transitions.
- Source video files are iPhone 4S camera videos (1920x1080, mov files).


*Rendering Settings:*
- Sony AVC Format
- 1920x1080
- Entropy Coding: CABAC *(What is this? might this solve the problem?)*
- Mp4 File
- AAC Audio Format


*Vegas Video Settings:*
Dynamic RAM Preview: 0
Max Number of Threads: 1


*PC Facts:*
-Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
- 4Gb Ram
- Intel Q8200 (Quad Core)
- No GPU (According to vegas)
- 120Gb Free
- Sony Vegas Pro 11.0


*So... What is the problem?
Is it really a buggy part of the video?
Or might it be the length of it?
Maybe rendering settings?
Or Vegas settings?

Help Me!* :banghead::sad::frown:


----------



## zuluclayman

> Entropy Coding: CABAC (What is this? might this solve the problem?)


see here and here

A couple of suggestions:

* sometimes it is the audio section of the encoding that causes problems - try transcoding the wav file to mp3 (use Format Factory or something similar) and see if this helps



> The preview screen goes black permanently.


* if you have preview activated during encoding it will suck up both processing power and RAM - your 4GB is the minimum RAM I would recommend for full HD video editing - turn it off as there is really no reason to sit and watch your video as it encodes and your computer needs all its resources when rendering - use task manager to see CPU useage - it will most likely be at 100%


----------



## _Birdy_

zuluclayman said:


> see here and here
> 
> A couple of suggestions:
> 
> * sometimes it is the audio section of the encoding that causes problems - try transcoding the wav file to mp3 (use Format Factory or something similar) and see if this helps
> 
> 
> * if you have preview activated during encoding it will suck up both processing power and RAM - your 4GB is the minimum RAM I would recommend for full HD video editing - turn it off as there is really no reason to sit and watch your video as it encodes and your computer needs all its resources when rendering - use task manager to see CPU useage - it will most likely be at 100%


Thanks a for the CABAC explanation! I definitely want it because its better quality. 
about the Wav, i can make it mp3 (its my own track), but that kick the quality down and i want the best audio i can get.
And yeah i assumed that the preview screen does that, i just always forgot to close it before i started rendering lol.
Btw i think i didnt mention that i used SONY Mp4 format (not standard Mp4).

But anyway, i was so stupid that i forgot that i can set other rendering formats to full HD. :whistling:
So i just tried out some, on a short sample, and picked HD Wmv format (custom settings).
Now it works with no problems and a lot faster.
I just wasted a week :banghead:


----------



## _Birdy_

zuluclayman said:


> your computer needs all its resources when rendering - use task manager to see CPU useage - it will most likely be at 100%


Oh, and important one here.
My PC uses only about 30% CPU and around 55% Physical Memory.
How can I make it to use more CPU, so it can render faster?


----------



## zuluclayman

this may help with enabling GPU rendering - GPU rendering is much, much more efficient than CPU alone rendering.

As far as using more of your CPU - for Premiere Pro (which is what I use) while rendering using Adobe Media Encoder, in Task Manager a process called PPro Headless appears, when you R click on it I can choose "Processor Affinity" and select which cores of my CPU I want to deal with this task - if all are selected as in the pic below, all will be used. 
I'm not sure what process name Sony Vegas gives to its encoding engine but if you can find that then perhaps you can enable all cores.


----------

